# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Sử dụng 1 phase cho biến tần 3 phase

## VuongAn

Các bác cho em hỏi chút
Nhà em chỉ có nguồn điện 220v một phase, em muốn dùng biến tần input 3 phase và output 3 phase có được không ạ, lúc đó công suất của biến tần có bị thay đổi hay hoạt động của biến tần có bị thay đổi gì ko ạ
Thanks all

----------


## huyquynhbk

e vẫn chạy biến tần vào 3pha 220v ra 3pha 220 bằng điện 1 pha 220v đây bác.nghe nói chỉ nên dùng loại công suất nhỏ hơn 3.7kw thôi ah. đấu vào 2 chân L1 vs L2 ah

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cái này đã có chủ đề thảo luận rồi. Bác chịu khó search trước khi hỏi nhé. Ahihi
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...bien-tan-3-pha
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...gu-ve-bien-tan

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho em hỏi chút
> Nhà em chỉ có nguồn điện 220v một phase, em muốn dùng biến tần input 3 phase và output 3 phase có được không ạ, lúc đó công suất của biến tần có bị thay đổi hay hoạt động của biến tần có bị thay đổi gì ko ạ
> Thanks all


spindle china thì dùng thoải mái vì nó ko đạt công suất thực

----------


## VuongAn

Em mới mua con spindle của hds 3kw bác ạ, đang tính mua con yaskawa CIMR-V7AT23P7 3.7Kw, hoặc con CIMR-V7AA25P5 5.5Kw 220v nên em sợ dùng 1 phase ko đủ công suất bác ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Em mới mua con spindle của hds 3kw bác ạ, đang tính mua con yaskawa CIMR-V7AT23P7 3.7Kw, hoặc con CIMR-V7AA25P5 5.5Kw 220v nên em sợ dùng 1 phase ko đủ công suất bác ạ


xem cái đồng hồ diện nhà xem chịu được bao nhiêu ampe

có 2 vấn đề
1. chạy bthường 200 400w thôi, em mô phỏng trên featurecam 1kw là khug lắm, cần khug sườn cứng vững

2. trồng cỏ xài 10kw 20kw lận mà bà con bên đó vẩn  chạy tốt mà

----------


## nhatson

dao flycut cũng ko ăn dong bao nhiêu



khoan là ăn dòng khiếp

----------


## ngthtam.egn

Vào 1 pha 220 ra 3 pha 220 không vấn đề gì hết bác ơi, chỉ xem lại dòng điện nhà bác có đáp ứng nỗi không thôi, điện dân dụng mà sử dụng biến tần công suất lớn quá không đủ dòng thôi.

----------

